# Albino Childrens what the??????



## lexy1 (Jul 7, 2010)

Just saw het childrens on the herptrader i didnt realise someone has albino childrens, i knew about spotteds but not childreni. Has someone crossed them or does someone have true childreni albino?????? Cool!!! While on the subject someone here in OZ show us your albino blackheads!!! Ha Ha


----------



## Bez84 (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah i noticed that ad this morn, knew about the albino spotteds but not the childreni.
Id be interested to hear the story behind these hets lol


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Jul 7, 2010)

It's exciting isn't it  I have been told they are pure Childreni, and have nothing to do with the Snake Ranch Albinos... 
Cant wait to see what the Albino Childrens look like, should be interesting times ahead 

Jo.


----------



## Tsubakai (Jul 7, 2010)

So there were plenty of pictures of the parents? Cause if they are guaranteed hets then one parent must be albino.


----------



## Contagion (Jul 7, 2010)

Sure they didn't mean t+ het childreni?


----------



## lexy1 (Jul 7, 2010)

For four and half thousand 100% het and three and a half for 66% i hope there not T+. Come on someone knows where are they? photos?


----------



## No-two (Jul 7, 2010)

I think they'll look pretty much the same as the maccies, I'm not saying they're not pure, I have no reason to believe they are, but once you've got an albino antareisa you've pretty much got a small white snake, some with paterns some without, not extremly interesting. But they'll be very cool animals. Besides, they're overpriced, 7.5k for a pair of not even 100% hets, could've got a definate pair of het maccies for less.


----------



## -Matt- (Jul 7, 2010)

All sorts of interesting things out there that are kept secret.


----------



## Contagion (Jul 7, 2010)

I know t- albino childreni do exist, but last I heard there was health and/or breeding problems I think. I would be VERY cautious in making an enquiry.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jul 7, 2010)

i agree pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Jason (Jul 7, 2010)

a couple members have been talking about them for a few years. i believe a photo was posted a year ago or so?? either way i think albino childreni are more exciting then macs at the moment, combining them with T+, paternless, ghosts etc will be exciting.


----------



## No-two (Jul 7, 2010)

Jason said:


> a couple members have been talking about them for a few years. i believe a photo was posted a year ago or so?? either way i think albino childreni are more exciting then macs at the moment, combining them with T+, paternless, ghosts etc will be exciting.



I think people would have been planning on doing that with the macs regaurdless, and I think paternless would be common with albino childreni so you wouldn't need to cross (allthouh it will probably be done) and ghost, I don't even think they count, lols. Double homo T+/T- could be interesting though.


----------



## impulse reptiles (Jul 7, 2010)

a fella with the Aps user ''Chondros'' has them....and they are pure.

very mature pyro, using Reverse psychology like that , in the herp hobby people don't care that you don't believe them, they just keep to them selves and keep breeding :lol:

I'm afraid it will be similar to others reveling that they have other pure sub species of albino carpets as most people will suspect they are hybrids...unfortunatly


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jul 7, 2010)

i never said anything about it being a hybrid or anything like that, im just curious to see some photographic evidence, 
honestly im not a huge fan of ants, i just like looking at all the pritty pictures


----------



## lexy1 (Jul 7, 2010)

Cool well there you go true childreni, i agree patternless, t+, ghost, caramel its gonna be interesting. So whos got the albino blackheads???? When are they out?????? ha ha


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jul 7, 2010)

lexy1 said:


> Cool well there you go true childreni, i agree patternless, t+, ghost, caramel its gonna be interesting. So whos got the albino blackheads???? When are they out?????? ha ha


 
weren't the albi BHP's all in the UK? . good luck finding some of them


----------



## lexy1 (Jul 7, 2010)

The Netherlands, but your kidding yourself if you believe no one here hasnt smuggled some hets or albinos in!


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 7, 2010)

What's the excitement with T+ cross T-? Wouldn't the double homo look like a normal T-??

T+ partially stops the melanin and T- completely stops it...


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jul 7, 2010)

oh i don't doubt that some have made it back hear, but im just saying that unless you "know a guy who knows a guy" sort of thing it would be difficult to find some. but saying that it would be long until some one has the gust to "come out of the closet" 
i mean there have been a few jags waved around lately. 

at any rate im pro morph, so im keen to see this lovely jems become more readily available


----------



## girdheinz (Jul 7, 2010)

Yup, search overseas its deemed a pointless cross


----------



## No-two (Jul 7, 2010)

girdheinz said:


> Yup, search overseas its deemed a pointless cross



As are all the others mentioned, but people seem to thrive on hope


----------



## bigi (Jul 7, 2010)

did you see the other 2 adds on there at present, they made me chuckle

*Darwin x Proserpine Python = *All selectively bred 
+
*Diamond x Centralian =*Hybrid vigour offers better health


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jul 7, 2010)

i always wounder about the diamond X bredli .. i struggle to see how it would work! there too different, one likes it cold and the other likes it hot! 

the darwin proserpines however i do like the look of


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 7, 2010)

hets hey?


----------



## zuesowns (Jul 8, 2010)

any photos?


----------



## Boney (Jul 8, 2010)

ive got a few 66% hets for sale if you dont get a couple of albinos out of them well you are just unlucky ....... im doing them for 3000 each nah make it $150


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 8, 2010)

the darwin x prosi's look alright, the diamond x bredli are a bit wierd, the one on the right looks ok with the dotted line down its back... the others..well.. 'mutts' but just as you get 'better' looking hatchies in a pure clutches the same applies to crosses, you may get more 'ugly' ones though..


----------



## hnn17 (Jul 8, 2010)

has anyone contact the seller for pics of the parents ? surely you need to have photos of what your selling especially hets. 

there was someone selling albino white-lipped tree frogs' tadpoles before and that didn't turn out well for buyers.


----------



## AUSHERP (Jul 8, 2010)

i would also like to see pics of the adults.


----------



## Colin (Jul 8, 2010)

If they are 66% possible hets then both adults would look "normal" in appearance. 
But to be 66% hets there must have been some albinos in the clutch.

het albino x het albino = 25% normal, 50% het albino, 25% albino


----------



## gozz (Jul 8, 2010)

mmmm a big risk to buy 66% POSSIBLE HET (male)
at that price,


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 8, 2010)

well he is selling a 100% het too so there must be an albino in there somewhere


----------



## Boney (Jul 8, 2010)

66% i cant see a risk there you just got to buy alot of them its only money


----------



## ihaveherps (Jul 8, 2010)

This old chestnut has been floating around for a while..... starts off with a pm out of the blue offering to buy various percentage het childreni, and ends when you ask for pics and the pm's stop. Hell, the bloke couldnt even keep his story straight with me, as they went from het leucistics to het albino's....


----------



## gozz (Jul 8, 2010)

yes but there is only 1 male for sale , if he isnt in the 66% well there goes your money


----------



## Neanderthal_Man (Jul 8, 2010)

ANTARESIA1 said:


> ive got a few 66% hets for sale if you dont get a couple of albinos out of them well you are just unlucky ....... im doing them for 3000 each nah make it $150


 LMFAO that is gold


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jul 8, 2010)

They are definitely around and knew they would be on the market soon.... not sure on this seller though.

As for the BHP's, I hear the asking price for an Albino BHP is around $70K....that's big bucks kiddies...lol


----------



## Boney (Jul 8, 2010)

if there really is albino childrens,womas, blackheads in aus....... whats with the big secrets, just put a picture up and get the true heritage of the animals out there .(security you say, steps can be taken there) because if you really do have them and you are planning on breeding them . you are going to have to show someone one day . if i had them i would be trying to create some hype before the release date so i could really cash in lol . putting up a add like the one on the trader without a pic of albinos at this stage of the market really does make you wonder if there is any truth to it . then like mentioned people asked for pics in emails and never got them . untill i see at least a pic its a myth even B.S .. buying hets shouldnt be taken lightly .there is a hell of a trust issue there . and im sure some people have seen the movie The invention of lying lol ..


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jul 8, 2010)

ANTARESIA1 said:


> if there really is albino childrens,womas, blackheads in aus....... whats with the big secrets, just put a picture up and get the true heritage of the animals out there .(security you say, steps can be taken there) because if you really do have them and you are planning on breeding them . you are going to have to show someone one day . if i had them i would be trying to create some hype before the release date so i could really cash in lol . putting up a add like the one on the trader without a pic of albinos at this stage of the market really does make you wonder if there is any truth to it . then like mentioned people asked for pics in emails and never got them . untill i see at least a pic its a myth even B.S .. buying hets shouldnt be taken lightly .there is a hell of a trust issue there . and im sure some people have seen the movie The invention of lying lol ..


I agree.....there's a whole lot of paranoia out there in the herp world as we all know! I can't believe the places I have had to meet people to buy animals...LMAO. Hets again, there's gotta be trust in that purchase, I go for a guarantee before purchasing, IF they don't produce approx 25% albino or one for that matter, I want my money back!
In saying that, I DO honestly beleive from the sources I speak with that these are all out there, no doubt in my mind as these people don't BS! Not a fan of the Childrens BUT LOVE TO SEE an albino BHP!!! DROOL.....


----------



## jamesbecker (Jul 8, 2010)

im guessing that if they are the persons animal, they would be worried about it getting stolen... hence keeping it secret


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 8, 2010)

Southside Morelia said:


> I agree.....there's a whole lot of paranoia out there in the herp world as we all know! I can't believe the places I have had to meet people to buy animals...LMAO. Hets again, there's gotta be trust in that purchase, I go for a guarantee before purchasing, IF they don't produce approx 25% albino or one for that matter, I want my money back!
> In saying that, I DO honestly beleive from the sources I speak with that these are all out there, no doubt in my mind as these people don't BS! Not a fan of the Childrens BUT LOVE TO SEE an albino BHP!!! DROOL.....



he had these animals up for sale last season too and wouldnt offer any sort of guarantee back then nor could he produce any sort of photos as evidence. Needless to say I didnt buy them.


----------



## Boney (Jul 8, 2010)

how do you go about securing a guarrentee to produce % of albinos from a person that you just paid 3500 for a standard childreni ?. and to secure the fact they would give you back your money it just wouldnt happen ... 

also to really know someone good enough to not B.S to you . that would be someone to show you a pic or invite you around . .. it really surprized me to find out tales have been told in this hobby....... pic or it never happened


----------



## Splitmore (Jul 8, 2010)

the albino childreni is definately the most suspect project thats been kicking around for a few years. A few people have purchased hets from this guy, but anyone who asks for pictures seem to abruptly come to a dead end. The ones I know of that were being sold were only a 66% paired with a 100% animal so no guarantee at all you'd ever be producing albinos in the first generation. All good and well to keep a project like this close to your chest but once you start advertising offspring the cat is well and truly out of the bag anyway so it's time to put up or shut up.


----------



## cockney red (Jul 8, 2010)

Iknow a bloke who's mates dad drinks in a pub with a bloke who.s postmans best mate, drinks with a bloke, who's dad has melanistic Olives...


----------



## caustichumor (Jul 8, 2010)

cockney red said:


> Iknow a bloke who's mates dad drinks in a pub with a bloke who.s postmans best mate, drinks with a bloke, who's dad has melanistic Olives...


 
That story is so convoluted it must be true....
As for the ad, putting a premium pricetag on a common animal with a "hidden genetic trait", without putting up any pictures is only going to result in 1000 requests for pics of the albino parent. Why would you not include photos in the original ad?


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 8, 2010)

i see a few ppl that responded to this thread appear in this guys friends box, do anyone of you know if these are the real thing or not? seems 1 photo could clear this up.. seems funny no-one can vouch for them...


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jul 8, 2010)

ANTARESIA1 said:


> how do you go about securing a guarrentee to produce % of albinos from a person that you just paid 3500 for a standard childreni ?. and to secure the fact they would give you back your money it just wouldnt happen ...
> 
> also to really know someone good enough to not B.S to you . that would be someone to show you a pic or invite you around . .. it really surprized me to find out tales have been told in this hobby....... pic or it never happened


 Again, I agree with you, BUT hypothetically for this debate, I WOULD secure a guarantee in writing from the person that was selling me the animals. That is a legally binding document isn't it? Yes, it is for the record.... What idiot would fork over $3.5K for animals which to look at, you can't tell if they are hets....not me!
I personally would not purchase any hets from anyone I did not know personally and trusted 100% and who showed me the parents beforhand. Please guys don't think that this is the person I know because it's not.....I need to make that perfectly clear!
This is why I personally would love for everyone to stick together and start to demand things like "Guarantees of Authenticity" etc in this case for hets, as people (like me) are forking over hard earned cash! I've been stung before BUT wont again..IF someone is honest about what they are selling than there should not be any objection to a guarantee should there? JMO 
PS My old Man's a retired Judge and its rubbed off LOL


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jul 8, 2010)

tatt2tony said:


> i see a few ppl that responded to this thread appear in this guys friends box, do anyone of you know if these are the real thing or not? seems 1 photo could clear this up.. seems funny no-one can vouch for them...


 Who is it Tony?
I agree pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## Peter-Birch (Jul 9, 2010)

The carrot dangles.........


----------



## Jason (Jul 10, 2010)

Southside Morelia said:


> I agree.....there's a whole lot of paranoia out there in the herp world as we all know! I can't believe the places I have had to meet people to buy animals...LMAO. Hets again, there's gotta be trust in that purchase, I go for a guarantee before purchasing, IF they don't produce approx 25% albino or one for that matter, I want my money back!
> In saying that, I DO honestly beleive from the sources I speak with that these are all out there, no doubt in my mind as these people don't BS! Not a fan of the Childrens BUT LOVE TO SEE an albino BHP!!! DROOL.....


 
no one would garuntee that though! if you purchased a pair of 66% het darwins and you didnt breed any albino would you get your money back? 100% het girls and 66% male.... sounds like if the pics cant be produced then they want you to beleive you were unlucky with the male (ie you get no albinos) but they still want you to believe that the girls are hets... hence all the offspring would be possibly 50% hets... sounds like crap to me.

on a side note... EVERYONE BS's!


----------



## Splitmore (Jul 10, 2010)

These snakes have been sold to people at those prices so will be interesting to see what happens when they do breed them. I know the seller has claimed to have sold these snakes to some big name herpers to try and give himself some credibility but upon cross checking the stories it turned out to be lies.


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 10, 2010)

Still waiting for pics of an adult albino and not pics of dead hatchies possed to look alive


----------



## Simple (Jul 11, 2010)

Has anyone on here puchased any of these possible het childreni?


----------



## david63 (Jul 11, 2010)

The seller has got both Leucistic & albino Antaresias - all I can say.


----------



## Matt-and-Jo (Jul 11, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> All sorts of interesting things out there that are kept secret.



no, all sorts of dodgey people out there looking to make a quick buck, as said pics?


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 11, 2010)

i cant belive anyone would fork out that kind of money for these "hets" when noone has seen an albino childrens and the seller cant produce photo's of the parents, after all its not a mainstream and well known project like the albino darwins and rpm coastals

these people are purchasing normal 100 dollar childrens for 3.5k :O this guy is going to get his legs broken when this bites him in the **** which it will do


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jul 11, 2010)

omg have you checked that ad again, apparently some one brought both the females, 
i wounder who, or if there on hear wounder if they gt to see the parents


----------



## CHONDROS (Jul 14, 2010)

hi guys the person that that bought the het is on here and yes he did see pics when he picked them up as has everone that a got hets they have seen pics or the parents on pick up and no i will not be posting pics on here.

I still have a female 100% het and the male 66% left and any one that buys them will see pics on pick up.


----------



## python_dan89 (Jul 14, 2010)

we need to see pics =)


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 14, 2010)

i dont get the veil of secrecy


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 14, 2010)

the old 'i'll show you pics when i have your cash' story, lol..


----------



## larks (Jul 14, 2010)

I met up with the seller at the wild expo and was lucky enough to view a pic of the albinos and hets, they look awesome.


----------



## bfg23 (Jul 14, 2010)

haha, i love watching people eat their words.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jul 16, 2010)

Jason said:


> no one would garuntee that though! if you purchased a pair of 66% het darwins and you didnt breed any albino would you get your money back? 100% het girls and 66% male.... sounds like if the pics cant be produced then they want you to beleive you were unlucky with the male (ie you get no albinos) but they still want you to believe that the girls are hets... hence all the offspring would be possibly 50% hets... sounds like crap to me.
> 
> on a side note... EVERYONE BS's!


 Jas,
I'm talking a guarantee on 100% hets...I would definitely Guarantee that.......anything else like 66% possible...you cant guarantee that, that's commonsense, correct and agreed? 
AND THE Price should also reflect that assumption/projection?
The seller in question has purchased some "hets" from the same seller/mate that Larks has talked with, although Larks is confusing him with the breeder who sold the original animal to this seller!
I know that these animals exist and the authenticity and credibility of this well respected breeder! 
Personally, if someone was to hand over to me $3K+, I would offer a guarantee for the "advertised" animals....but that's me and I would want to make my purchaser feel secure with what they have just purchased, as I would want that security for me as well!!
Many people stretch the truth in life, BUT NOT everyone straight out BS's, that's not a fair call......maybe its just the people you may associate with, lol!
I've associated with people like that in Business and in the Herp Hobby and will not again!


----------



## larks (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm not confused at all mate, it was the person who is selling these animals that showed me the pic's.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jul 16, 2010)

larks said:


> I'm not confused at all mate, it was the person who is selling these animals that showed me the pic's.


That was not meant to be condescending at all Larks!! Its confusing when everyone uses alias's on different sites...but stranger things have happened and we cant argue about what others do....
From what I know and have been told, you did meet the one/mate who has and bred the original animals, BUT the guy whom I also know, who is selling the animals IN QUESTION ATM on the said site, has purchased some hets from the guy you met my mate...LOL


----------



## benjamind2010 (Jul 16, 2010)

How about showing some pics, we're all waiting to see them!

Otherwise, I'm just assuming it's bull


----------



## larks (Jul 17, 2010)

Southside Morelia said:


> That was not meant to be condescending at all Larks!! Its confusing when everyone uses alias's on different sites...but stranger things have happened and we cant argue about what others do....
> From what I know and have been told, you did meet the one/mate who has and bred the original animals, BUT the guy whom I also know, who is selling the animals IN QUESTION ATM on the said site, has purchased some hets from the guy you met my mate...LOL



I didn't think it was condescending at all Scott, just wanted to point out that it was the seller that showed me the pic's.


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 17, 2010)

i reakon albino macci x stimsoni will be next thing out, once they have finished with the macci x childreni there doing atm, seriously who could tell the difference? you wouldnt know what they are... good luck to whoever got them...


----------



## Splitmore (Jul 17, 2010)

larks said:


> I didn't think it was condescending at all Scott, just wanted to point out that it was the seller that showed me the pic's.


 
I think most peoples scepticism comes from the reluctance of the seller to produce pics to the general public. The one pic I saw which was sent via text to a prospective buyer was a clutch of just hatched eggs with one unidetifiable white head poking out out of an egg. The photo actually looked like it had been taken with a camera of a computer screen


----------



## wokka (Jul 17, 2010)

Southside Morelia said:


> Jas,
> I'm talking a guarantee on 100% hets...I would definitely Guarantee that.......anything else like 66% possible...you cant guarantee that, that's commonsense, correct and agreed?
> AND THE Price should also reflect that assumption/projection?
> The seller in question has purchased some "hets" from the same seller/mate that Larks has talked with, although Larks is confusing him with the breeder who sold the original animal to this seller!
> ...


 
How would you garantee 100% hets if they are to be mated with other Hets? Isn't it all about probability and so matings my not produce Albino offspring? Are you prepared to garantee that there would be Albino offspring? What form would the guarantee take? Would there be compensation if no Albinos were produced?


----------



## impulse reptiles (Jul 17, 2010)

Even true hets may possibly produce no albinos.


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 17, 2010)

Would wokka or fusion care to do the sums on the probability of a het x het pairing producing zero albinos based on an average clutch size?


----------



## mrbaggins (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm not sure what numbers you're after, but even with two 100% animals, only 25% will end up albino.

5 in a clutch is 23% chance of getting all normal looking animals (and no way of telling what genes they carry til they've been bred out)
10 is only a 5% chance

If you start dealing with animals that are 50% het (One normal parent and one 100% het) and you breed two of them...

25% of the time will be animals with no genes. This give no albinos, and no hets.
50% of the time one animal with have the gene. This give no albinos, half of the offspring will be 100% het. These are what I believe are 50% het.
25% of the time both will have a gene. This gives the numbers above.

You multiply these weights together.
25% of the time is 0 so = 0%
50% of the time you get all 50% hets. This is still 0% albino snakes
25% of the time, you get a normal 100%x100% pairing. This would normally give 25% albinos, but because this only occurs 25% of the time, you will get albinos 6.25% of the time with two 50% animals.

5 offspring snakes = 72.4% of the time no albinos
10 = 52.4% chance of not hitting.
15 is a 38% chance of all normal looking.


----------



## gunny (Jul 17, 2010)

I think your confused mrbaggins unless i misread your post. 50% het means you have a 50% chance that the animal your purchasing carrys the desired gene. You can not get an animal thats half het its either het or its not.

Eg
het to het= 25% homozygous (Showing the trait) and as you can not visibly identify the hets from normals from the remaining animals you have a 66% chance of purchasing an animal thats hetrozygous (het). 66% hets

Het to normal= 50% het and 50%normal as you can't tell them apart visualy you have a 50% chance of purchasing a het. 50% hets

Homozygous ( in this case albino ) to het= 50% albino remaining hatchlings are all 100% het


----------



## gunny (Jul 17, 2010)

Just read your post again I read it wrong


----------



## mrbaggins (Jul 17, 2010)

I realise that 50% het means 50% chance of being 100% het. The numbers (I'm pretty sure) are right, as you're still just working with probabilities.

Scratch that... I just realised I was ninja'd by a new page. S'all good.


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 18, 2010)

there's an ad on herptrader.. children x spotteds... leftovers from the 'albino childrens project' maybe... lol..


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jul 18, 2010)

larks said:


> I didn't think it was condescending at all Scott, just wanted to point out that it was the seller that showed me the pic's.


 My apologies to Larks's as I read his post incorrectly...Larks met the "seller" at the expo NOT the breeder....I stand corrected, again my apologies..I had a few Ales that night after work...lol 

About a Guarantee, If I was to sell 100% hets from a Albino/normal pairing, I would guarantee an Albino offspring as Ramsayi has mentioned and we all know, that there is a probability of 25% chance of an Albino from a normal sized clutch!
I AM NOT ASKING EVERYONE TO DO THAT, this is my idea and merely what I will be doing in the future for expensive animals....I would stick by that guarantee! I have also thought of that off chance that an albino was not produced and i would compensate accordingly....That's not a bad thing is it????....being honest and looking after your customer/purchaser?


----------



## wokka (Jul 18, 2010)

Ramsayi said:


> Would wokka or fusion care to do the sums on the probability of a het x het pairing producing zero albinos based on an average clutch size?


i dont know about calculating the probability but i have had 10% Albino from both olove and carpet Het to Albino matings. My experiece over 40 clutches of albino genetics has followed Mendilian forecasts but not in individual clutches.


----------



## lexy1 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey chondro so i guess your the one with the albinos and the leucistic wow awesome! Just wondering what all the secrecy is all about why not show pictures, your not revealling your address or were you keep them. I dont understand all the secrecy?


----------



## tiger7578 (Jul 19, 2010)

Scott, does that mean you guarantee albino offspring from the those Olive hets? 
They're doing very well btw, the girl is 7ft and the boy is 6ft, measured them last week!
(It's Tim, posting from my friend's account)


----------



## cwtiger (Jul 19, 2010)

Was curious when I first saw this ad as I am a lover of Childreni I have a couple that are T+ from Mt Isa and others from elsewhere.
Anyway curiousity got the better of me so I emailed the seller of the albino/het childreni and he rang me giving me the excuse that 
he can't send pic's of the albino parents due to sercurity. Well he said he would send me pics of the hets. This did happen after a
couple of emails from him with no pics attached. To me they look like Darwin hets. This is imo and I am no expert. Has anyone else
had any photos sent to them.


----------



## hnn17 (Jul 19, 2010)

i see chondros reading this thread now, please post a pic of the adult thanks, it's just advertising and won't breach your security - noone can tell where you are from a pic.


----------



## CHONDROS (Jul 19, 2010)

ok heres a pic of the 66% het male 
tell me do u think it looks like a darwin or a mac as sum of u think they are a cross


----------



## ravan (Jul 19, 2010)

Bit late off the mark, but can anyone send/link me to pics of the darwin x prossie? 
Thanks


----------



## hnn17 (Jul 19, 2010)

chondros: thanks for that, can you please post a pic of the albino parent of the 100% het females.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jul 20, 2010)

CHONDROS said:


> ok heres a pic of the 66% het male
> View attachment 155487



Have these albino's popped up from t+ pairings?

regardless of possible genetics that is a nice little childreni.


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 20, 2010)

hnn17 said:


> chondros: thanks for that, can you please post a pic of the albino parent of the 100% het females.


ditto

posting a pic of a normal childreni proves nothing


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jul 20, 2010)

CHONDROS said:


> ok heres a pic of the 66% het male
> tell me do u think it looks like a darwin or a mac as sum of u think they are a cross
> 
> View attachment 155487



IT LOOKS GOOD mate! There a stubborn bunch...LMAO


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jul 20, 2010)

tiger7578 said:


> Scott, does that mean you guarantee albino offspring from the those Olive hets?
> They're doing very well btw, the girl is 7ft and the boy is 6ft, measured them last week!
> (It's Tim, posting from my friend's account)



Yes Tim, you'll get a Guarantee for the "Het Darwins" I sold you....not Olives...LOL
Funny Guy....


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jul 20, 2010)

I hope CHONDROS does post more pics to help clear up this situation .
Lots of people busting to know the full story and see pics etc .

cheers
Roger


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 20, 2010)

nothing has worked yet roger, I would love to see pics to... PLEASE!!


----------



## lexy1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks chondro but that really does prove nothing at all everyones seen a T+ childrens.. I realy honestly dont understand the secrecy...? maybe give a valid reason for not posting the photos and everyone may back off....


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jul 20, 2010)

Guys, I think its been done to death!! 
CHONDROS doesn't have the permission to post the pics by the breeder and he accepts that and hasn't posted pics out of respect to the breeders, I think we all should respect that decision as well, albeit frustrating for some, so it seems...lol
Maybe IF you were a genuine buyer and had cash in hand, the seller would show you some pics of the Parents! These animals WILL attract tyre kickers galore, like the "Darwin" look a like comment....I trust the seller to divulge those pics to serious buyers ONLY! I'm pretty sure he would!
Patience is a virtue and obviously not a embraced by some! 
Now that was profound wasn't it??? LOL


----------



## lexy1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh there you go sorry missed that i thought chondro was the owner of these animals...


----------



## Colin (Jul 20, 2010)

Southside Morelia said:


> Guys, I think its been done to death!!
> CHONDROS doesn't have the permission to post the pics by the breeder and he accepts that and hasn't posted pics out of respect to the breeders, I think we all should respect that decision as well, albeit frustrating for some, so it seems...lol
> Maybe IF you were a genuine buyer and had cash in hand, the seller would show you some pics of the Parents! These animals WILL attract tyre kickers galore, like the "Darwin" look a like comment....I trust the seller to divulge those pics to serious buyers ONLY! I'm pretty sure he would!
> Patience is a virtue and obviously not a embraced by some!
> Now that was profound wasn't it??? LOL


 
Cheers Scott.. I think this thread has had its day and Im going to close it


----------

